# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Trt in the near future

## t-dogg

Hello all,

I've been away for a bit. I'm getting blood work done this friday and will post my full panels. Lately for the past 4 months I've been just depleted. No energy, tired no matter how much I sleep, moody to a point, feel weak in the gym, and seems I've gained some body fat. I'm guessing I'm at that point where it's time to consider trt. I figure start this thread now and I'll post how it all goes.

----------


## t-dogg

Delete please, posted in wrong area.

----------

